# Ritchey Torquekey-



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

I ordered the Ritchey Torquekey- 5nm with 4mm bolts for my stem. Any other bolts on the bike that take this torque? I have a Ritchey carbon seatpost...


----------



## spepic (Jan 25, 2007)

The 5nM is a good range for most 3mm and 5mm bolts too. Been planning to pick up two more, then remove and replace the 4mm bits with 3mm and 5mm. Would give you a whole set of mini torque wrenches.


----------



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

I read that the 4mm is 'impossible' to remove. Done that way to prevent mechanics from switching and thus 'wrong torquing' bolts. Don't know...haven't touched one.


----------



## Chay N. Whip (Oct 13, 2007)

I have heard that too, but mine came right out, I only switch it between the 3,4 and 5 though never anything larger.


----------



## spepic (Jan 25, 2007)

Bought three from probike kit, cheapest place. Got one out with some work, just don't have a good source for the 3mm and 5mm bits.

Anyone know where you can get them?


----------

